
Infectious Diseases Society Guidelines – Diagnosis of Covid-19:Serologic Testing - bookofjoe
https://www.idsociety.org/practice-guideline/covid-19-guideline-serology/
======
bookofjoe
>Getting an antibody test to see if you had Covid-19 months ago is pointless,
according to guidelines issued this week by a major medical society.

Many tests are inaccurate, some look for the wrong antibodies, and even the
right antibodies fade away, said experts at the Infectious Diseases Society of
America, which issued the new guidelines.

